# E Matthews Hempstead LI bottle



## levinll (Jul 22, 2014)

I've done some research on this bottle and it appears that it was manufactured in the late 1800. If anyone has any more information on this bottling company please let  me know.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 22, 2014)

Please type out what it says (or, if nothing else, anything like the name and address of the company as well as any marks on the heel ans base. Preferably, type the whole thing out like, "MUSKEGON / BREWING  CO. /  MUSKEGON, MICH. / REGISTERED / PURE AND WITHOUT DRUGS OR POISON." The / marks mean it starts a new line. The caps are, well, because they tend to do it in caps. Include every piece of punctuation. Further, they had an issue with making Gs look like Cs. On EBay  they spell a lot of names wrong I recognize like that. The photos are just to show you what I'm talking about. I'm not asking an off-topic question. Just trying to make it more likely yours will be answered. All I can say is, yours looks like an alcohol bottle and, if I'm not mistaken (as you are lacking a picture of the mouth and if the seam ends before or on the lip) a crown-top. Late 1890s to early early 1900s would be all I know--if the seam ends before the lip. But, I'm looking at it still and say early 1900s--before prohibition. Nonetheless, I'm no expert nor do I have enough to go on. All I can do to help, but it's not the answer you seek.


----------



## levinll (Jul 22, 2014)

Here is the information you requested. This bottle stands 9 1/2" tall and 2 3/4" wide.
Thank you for responding to my post. I don't know much about bottles, so I appreciate whatever information you can provide me. The front of the bottle reads(surrounding the EM log):[align=center]E MATTHEWS
HEMPSTEAD LI[/align]
The back of the bottle reads:
THIS BOTTLE 
NOT TO BE SOLD​The bottom of the bottle has the number 37 stamps on it twice.​​Here are some more photos of the bottle:​

​


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 22, 2014)

Later 1800s on it by the mouth. This gives us all something to go on, so thank you. Now time to look into it. A few people on here do an excellent job of that.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 22, 2014)

Later 1800s on it by the mouth. This gives us all something to go on, so thank you. Now time to look into it. A few people on here do an excellent job of that. Nothing on the heel? Where the sides meet the bottom? Sometimes on front, back, or sides it might say, E216, or L.G. CO. 52, or any other number/letter series for a number or glass company. It can be very, very faint.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 22, 2014)

Hmm. Hempstead is a New York town. http://brucemobley.com/beerbottlelibrary/ny/hempstead/matthews.htm This site is for the Beer Bottle Library and, other than not giving you a date on things, is a wonderful research tool. These aren't your bottles, but the first is similar. I'm not much good with non-local bottles. Hmmm. New search-key time.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 22, 2014)

So I guess the pic's in post 1 are something else? I thought I saw Brooklyn.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 22, 2014)

Two bottles to research. The first is O.H., the second is the one I researched. Perhaps the first photos are the wrong ones?


----------



## levinll (Jul 22, 2014)

Oops. I am sorry that my original photos were of a different bottle that I also recently found.


----------



## levinll (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## 2find4me (Jul 22, 2014)

History on Hempstead, Long Island, New York. Not sure if I would want to live there. []HERE is some history on E. Matthews Sons, pages 111-112. The company started sometime before 1890 and continued after Elbert Matthews death in 1891. His widow conducted the business until 1899 when his brother Charles, Irvin purchased it. There is a hotel named after Elbert Matthews.It looks like you have done your research, HERE is a link to your eBay listing.Good Luck!BTW, you have some interesting stuff for sale.


----------



## levinll (Jul 22, 2014)

Thanks. I found some info on E. Matthews, but I figured asking members of this forum for any other info couldn't hurt. Any idea what a bottle from this time period is worth ? That's the million dollar question !


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 22, 2014)

They tend not to be worth much. Not in what I've seen. I think over 20 is a bit much. Unless it were an original Budweiser or something.


----------



## levinll (Jul 22, 2014)

Thanks for the info !


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 22, 2014)

Yup! Nonetheless, I really dig your bottle.


----------



## NYCFlasks (Jul 26, 2014)

Just to be quick, Matthews was a very successful bottler in Hempstead, Long Island at the turn of the Century, thus his bottles are quite common here on Long Island.  There are quite a few variations of them, such as the size of the slug plate, monograms, and the actual wording on the slug plate.  Value is 10 dollars tops as a rule for dug examples.


----------

